# offset smoker tuning plates vs reverse flow



## cornbread

I am new on here I have built a lot of big cookers and smokers over the years. For the last ten years I have not done much with this I have been happy with my last one. I have started a new one I miss the fabrication as much as the cooking.  My cookers have always been direct cooking method and a few indirect . I am trying to learn more about the indirect method with offset fire boxes . I would love any input on tuning plates vs reverse flow  for more even cooking. My barrel I rolled myself from new metal it is 36" wide and 6'-0 long the side walls are flat so I am not sure if reverse flow would work properly. All the ones I have seen are from propane tanks with round ends would it make more sense to use tuning plates and exhaust from the far end or both end?.Or would reverse flow still work and be better.


----------



## chef jimmyj

The reverse flow is not dependent on round ends. What I like most about RF Smokers is the plate is a great place to put drip pans or pans of Beans and Au Jus. With tuning plates the pans mess with the control and heat distribution...JJ


----------



## cornbread

Thanks I thought the same thing Did you build yours


----------



## chef jimmyj

No I don't have the skills or tools to fabricate but am familiar with the function of most smokers...JJ


----------



## buttburner

I have home made tuning plates in my OK Joe

I just lay the drip pan right on them

doesnt really affect anything since I tuned it with the drip pan already in place


----------



## cornbread

thanks for responding I got some things figured out on that pit calculator that helped a lot with the firebox and flue for the cooking chamber. I wonder how far away from the cooking rack  the reverse flow pan would have to be for good heat on the meat I am going to try to put some photos of what I have done so far hopefully they will load up


----------



## cornbread

thanks for the info Buttburner I am very interested in the tuning plate method it seems like you would always have some compensation for the heat if something is not right and needs to be changed vs reverse flow plan I have 2 cylinders I would like to try both ways and see which is better. Do you like the way your tuning plates disperse the heat and is it pretty even across the cooking surface? I wonder how far away from the cooking rack the plates would have to be spaced and do you get a good draw across the meat when you cook that way?


----------



## cornbread

SAM_0899.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Sep 24, 2013


----------



## cornbread

SAM_0906.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Sep 24, 2013


----------



## buttburner

this is my setup

works just fine

Actually the plates are a little different from the pic. I took the far left one out and spread the rest out some

but you get the idea













100_2424.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Mar 30, 2013


















IMG_0479.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Mar 30, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj

ButtBurner said:


> this is my setup
> 
> works just fine
> 
> Actually the plates are a little different from the pic. I took the far left one out and spread the rest out some
> 
> but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2424.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ buttburner
> __ Mar 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0479.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ buttburner
> __ Mar 30, 2013


I trust you get a good result but with little to no gaps except for the last plate and that pan covering what few tiny gaps there are...It would seem all the heat travels the length of the chamber and up the stack. If the vent was on the other side that would be a reverse flow smoker. The following is more typical, progressively larger gaps going away from the fire box, a pan would defeat the tuning... But hey, what ever works is all that is important...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## ribwizzard

Here an answer for a reverse flow with a flat ended cooking chamber:


----------



## buttburner

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I trust you get a good result but with little to no gaps except for the last plate and that pan covering what few tiny gaps there are...It would seem all the heat travels the length of the chamber and up the stack. If the vent was on the other side that would be a reverse flow smoker. The following is more typical, progressively larger gaps going away from the fire box, a pan would defeat the tuning... But hey, what ever works is all that is important...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ


re read what I wrote.


----------



## sqwib

ButtBurner said:


> this is my setup
> 
> works just fine
> 
> Actually the plates are a little different from the pic. *I took the far left one out and spread the rest out some*
> 
> but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2424.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ buttburner
> __ Mar 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0479.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ buttburner
> __ Mar 30, 2013





Chef JimmyJ said:


> I trust you get a good result *but with little to no gaps except for the last plate and that pan covering what few tiny gaps there are*...It would seem all the heat travels the length of the chamber and up the stack. If the vent was on the other side that would be a reverse flow smoker. The following is more typical, progressively larger gaps going away from the fire box, a pan would defeat the tuning... But hey, what ever works is all that is important...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ





ButtBurner said:


> *re read what I wrote.*


It would help to point out what you mean rather than make someone who's trying to help guess!

Seems like Jimmy's got a handle on whats going on. so would you like to tell us how far these plates are spaced or post an updated picture?

Or should we keep guessing?


----------



## daveomak

cornbread evening....   The height of the RF plate or the tuning  plates is dependent on the size and width of the cook chamber...   The tuning plates can be closer to the bottom of the cook chamber than the RF plate can be installed....   That is because, the tuning plates allow air/heat/smoke to be released to the cooking grates all along the tuning plate installation height....    In a RF (reverse flow), the air/heat/smoke must travel the full length of the Cook Chamber and then take a 180 deg turn to head toward the exhaust....  The RF plate causes friction and therefore friction loss in the amount of air traveling to the exhaust stack...  That causes the FB (fire box) to overheat trying to force the air through the smoker...  There are several adjustment that can be made to alleviate the FB overheating situation....     When you get to where you know what you want to build, I will help you with your design.....    

Good luck figuring out which smoker to build.....

The tuning plate smoker has a somewhat adjustable temp zones, on the cooking grate.....  I'm not sure what that accomplishes...  It would be like trying to cook a roast at 300 in one part of your oven and cooking chicken or baked spuds at 400 in another part of you oven....    The concept makes sense to me, but accomplishing it seems difficult at best, and regulating the temps seems almost impossible.....

OK, Now I'm in trouble.....  

Any members out there that have found a viable use for different temp zones, help us out here.....   Be sure to include detailed directions on how you accomplish that.....  Plate adjustment....  Fire adjustment.... Vent adjustment...   etc.....    

I need to know how that's done also....  I've heard about it but nothing detailed was ever explained....     Dave


----------



## cornbread

Thanks everyone for the info it helps a lot. Dave was talking about the tuning plates having different temps across the chamber. I thought the idea of the tuning plates was to help even it out. Has anyone been able to get pretty consistent temps across the chamber with tuning plates and a baffle or have I been reading the wrong info about these?  I like to stay around 225 when I smoke. I know a lot of this is going to depend on location and getting the draft correct. Does it work well or am I better off with a reverse flow design with a solid drip pan?


----------



## ribwizzard

> OK, Now I'm in trouble.....
> 
> Any members out there that have found a viable use for different temp zones, help us out here..... Be sure to include detailed directions on how you accomplish that..... Plate adjustment.... Fire adjustment.... Vent adjustment... etc.....


Dave, sometimes If the smoker has a "hot spot", I'll use it to fast cook a tid bit of meat or a sausage to eat while I'm cooking, but for the most part I like to have consistent even heat. I guess it wouldn't mater if you where only cooking one leg quarter, because you could move it around until you found the sweet spot, but as soon as you try to cook a dozen at once and you have friends that like to sit down and eat at the same time, that uneven heat will have one friend eating crispy chicken and another with blood dripping from it, and more than likely they wont be back for the next BBQ.


----------



## daveomak

The reason I brought the different temps up.....  Some folks have said the different temps is an advantage....  I couldn't understand why..   Just cruising through all the  possibilities...   If you want a smoker that has even temps, not much of a choice..... I'd choose the RF.... 

Dave


----------



## buttburner

SQWIB said:


> It would help to point out what you mean rather than make someone who's trying to help guess!
> 
> Seems like Jimmy's got a handle on whats going on. so would you like to tell us how far these plates are spaced or post an updated picture?
> 
> Or should we keep guessing?


I dont have an updated pic on this PC

How far mine are spaced is not going to help anyway, he has a different cooker than I have. So he will have to experiment, just like I did.

thats why they are called tuning plates, they needs to be tuned to your particular cooker. Its not a one size fits all thing


----------



## ribwizzard

> The reason I brought the different temps up..... Some folks have said the different temps is an advantage.... I couldn't understand why


We are on the same page Dave.  My answer was more directed toward informing and helping people that read this thread understand.  It hard to understand the difference between those dept. store offset cookers and a well built, well design pit.  The heat control on a well built reverse flow out weighs any advantage anyone could come up with for the traditional off set smoker, in my opinion.


----------



## chef jimmyj

DaveOmak said:


> The reason I brought the different temps up.....  Some folks have said the different temps is an advantage....  I couldn't understand why..   Just cruising through all the  possibilities...   If you want a smoker that has even temps, not much of a choice..... I'd choose the RF....
> 
> Dave


Dave, I too have always read that builders like Lang, Jambo and such go above and beyond to design their equipment to have even temps across the length of the smoker. But then I came across this Video about the point of Peoria Cookers three multi-level smoke stacks and how having different temps in various areas of the smoker makes sense. But I would think the Learning Curve is a long one!...JJ


----------



## ribwizzard

I wonder if this ones from Peoria too?

http://


----------



## cornbread

So for building this cooker I am taking it from you guys that a reverse flow is going to get more even temps across the board. I do big cooks with 2 and 3 hundred pounds of meat literally and need as even as possible. This kind of building  and cooking is different than what I am used too that's why I keep asking so much. So I guess now I would like to ask for any volunteers to help with a design on this thing before I start cutting anymore  The Main chamber is 3-0 diameter and 6-0 long. I have some good Ideas for more cook space but need help with making everything flow properly. Thanks


----------



## ribwizzard

So... This is what your talking about.?   Its kind of hard to see what you already have going on inside there.   What are the handles sticking out the front for?   There plenty of us here to help with a design, but we need to know a little more about what you got going on there.













SAM_0906.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Sep 24, 2013


----------



## cornbread

no that is just a small grill I am building to go on the side I put a picture of the big cylinder I rolled maybe it did not load up I will try again













SAM_0899.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Sep 24, 2013






Right now it can be anything


----------



## cornbread

That other pic is just a charcoal grill the handles are to raise the charcoal grates up and down for hotter or cooler grilling hamburgers and such


----------



## cornbread

I am thinking about changing the lid to a squared off front with 2 doors I measured today and can gain a lot more space for multiple racks and sausage hangers but I guess I would have to rethink everything because the internal mass of the cooker would grow


----------



## ribwizzard

Just remember, with multiple racks, you get a lot of drippings from the top racks hitting the bottom racks, so even if the heat and cooking time is the same, the appearance will be different unless you rotate the food.  That's where the rotisserie comes into play. But thats a lot of work.

How fancy do you want to get with this thing?   300lb at a time will take a decent size smoker. especially if its chicken or ribs. Both being items that need to have the right plate appeal.  300 lb of butts or brisket is much easier to do, but still a big order.

So, are you talking 300lb of one thing, or a variety that will all add up to about 300lb?   And will that be the norm, or at the high end. Because trust me, you don't want to be firing up a 300lb capacity smoker every time you just want to do 20 lbs or so.

Im a big believer in not having all your eggs in one basket, and back during the boom when we were having party's with 300 to 400 people, we would cook on several small smokers and use the big one for "keep warm's". It made it easier to handle all that food with out tripping over each other.


----------



## cornbread

yeah I know about the drippings I usually just do one rack but this time I would like to have some higher up when we are pulling meat off we can only cut and chop so much at a time and I would like to be able to move it up higher and keep it warm and sometimes some meat gets done before others but yes this one would be for large pieces of meat butts picnics and briskets mainly and I never do less than 100 lbs it is not worth firing it up I have a small one for family time


----------



## ribwizzard

For keeping the food warm, I would recommend the warming box above the firebox.  The reverse flow cooking chamber is designed to have even heat through out. And moving the food up will not really slow down the cooking.  But you will have better temperature control, so when the food is done, it will be easy to turn down the heat in the cooking chamber if you want to.( almost as good as an electric oven if the build quality is there and you have had time to learn the pit)

This is the meadow creek 500 gallon model, ...what do you think about this design?

[ATTACH=full]620084[/ATTACH]


----------



## buttburner

." In any event covering the gaps in the Tuning Plates with a Drip pan defeats the Purpose of the plates, that is from Experience not just conjecture."

Im not going to argue with you.

Just staing what works for me

the gaps are not completley covered. And the thin drip pan still allows heat through. My plates are 1/4" thick, once they heat up a thin drip pan is not going to block much heat radiating off them

a pic says a thousand words, so here are some that are of the result of my setup













100_2422.jpg



__ buttburner
__ Mar 3, 2013


















IMG_0663.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Sep 27, 2013


----------



## ribwizzard

ButtBurner,    do you feel that you would be able to accomplish the same results with trying to do , say......five roasts that size at the same time, with drip pans under each?

Anyway, I think you bring up a good point.  For a back yard smoker, for someone only doing small batches of food, the advantage's of a reverse flow probably wont justify the cost difference between them and a typical off set smoker, and with playing around with some tuning plates , the off set will cook as good as it would ever need to in that situation. Where a reverse flow is going to shine is when you have a bunch off food that all needs to be ready at the same time, and you can fill the smoker to capacity with out having to worry about upsetting the air flow or cooking characteristics very much.

Would everyone agree with that?


----------



## daveomak

Yep.....  You are right on..... RW


----------



## cornbread

I like the design of the cooker and I did have a warming box in mind as well. I guess I am just trying to put ideas out for feedback like the multiple rack idea. Like I said before I have fabricated quite a few trailer cookers over the years but it has been a long time and I can see that the technology has progressed a lot over the years. The main reason I am doing this build is number one they are fun I like to build things. Second the meat is always awesome if you build right and cook right. The last reason I am trying to come up with different ideas for cook space and warming space is for my kids. They have cooked with me a lot and are getting pretty decent. They want to start catering events from time to time and I want to create something that is nice for the public and that it user friendly designed. Doing big cooks is a lot of work all around and I want the smoker to be sensible to use. I have built a lot of smokers with a down draft design that cook pretty even all the way across but they are gas assisted. They work great but they are not true wood fired BBQ cookers. I would definitely appreciate any help and suggestion for design and usability I can get. I have  a lot of Ideas but sometimes I can go overboard with trying to do too many things. Has anyone built or used a hybrid cooker I was reading about those yesterday and supposedly you can get the best of both designs in on package. I have absolutely no experience with reverse flow or tuning plates That's why I keep asking so many questions. I have read and read about both, however I trust facts from people that have built and or used things more than just what an article is going to tell me. I am anxious to get going on this and again thank you guys for any help I can get. The only thing I have seen on reverse flow cookers is a video from M&R Trailer in Florida they have a video on their website that shows how it works but they put removable plates like tuning plates but it was reverse flow. They had one video that actually showed it in action and by the cook times they were putting out it seemed to me it was cooking too fast. The times did not agree with the temperature they were cooking at. This has been my worry about reverse flow. How far away should the reverse flow plate be from the cook grate and is it better to just do a half moon cut out for the FB or cut the corner out like the Meadow Creek cooker has in the Photo you posted. Thank you


----------



## ribwizzard

Well, your using rolled steel, not a tank.....correct?


----------



## ribwizzard

> The times did not agree with the temperature they were cooking at. This has been my worry about reverse flow


Its not like the reverse flow is that much different than an off set smoker, cooking temps and techniques should be about the same. Its just that the reverse flow fixes many of the problems associated with the traditional off set smoker and wraps it up in a very nice package.

Think of the of the reverse flow plate as one large tuning plate, except that the plate does not need to be adjusted when doing different size or quantities of meat, nor is it going to bounce around when transporting the smoker and have to be reset upon arrival at cook site. Being fixed, it will always be consistent, making it easier to produce consistent product. When the reverse flow plate is fabricated as a drain pan as well, with plumbed in drain pipe, it eliminated the need to place aluminum drain pans inside the smoker to catch the grease, also eliminating the need to empty those drain pans. This keep the smoker and the cook place cleaner and more organized. The reverse flow is basically self cleaning, with all dripping flowing into a conveniently placed bucket that can be emptied with no effect on whats going on in the cooking chamber. And the reverse flow smoker by design is more efficient, due to the heated air stays inside the chamber longer, allowing more heat transfer. Temperature control is usually better in a reverse flow as well.

But other than that, its still an off set smoker, and all the talk about how food taste different or one cooks faster or slower , really is silly.

So my answer to the question about a "hybrid"  is Why?   Why would you want to build something that only had some of the improvements listed above and not all?


> How far away should the reverse flow plate be from the cook grate


Honestly, it really does not need that much room, its not like you need to get smoke up under the meat.  And as long as its built right and does not have any hot spots, a few inches is all that's necessary. On a pit the size your talking about, I'd probably go 5 or 6 inches from the highest point of the plate ( if it will still give you proper air flow under the plate)


> and is it better to just do a half moon cut out for the FB or cut the corner out like the Meadow Creek cooker has in the Photo you posted


When doing a tank build that has rounded ends, I like to notch it out. But with flat ends just but it up with a half moon. If you notch it, it will take away from your cooking area and give you a hot spot on that end.


----------



## cornbread

That's correct I am using rolled steel not a tank. So reverse flow will be the decision. That was my gut instinct to start with but you know how it goes the more opinions you read the more you second guess your initial decision. I thought the same thing about the FB cut out half moon more cook space. I was doing some rough measuring by the cut out that I have to put in the CC it looks like it is going to work out to be about 7 inches below the grate giving me a 13.5 tall space for the heat to travel I can raise it up higher if you think I should like I said it was just a rough guess. The pit cal said if I use a 6" flue it would have to around 42 0r 44" tall I don't have my notes in front of me. Would it be better to use 2 flues that were shorter or would that change the pull on the draft. It seems like if 2 were located properly it would pull the heat more evenly back across the meat instead of straight down the center of the length. Also earlier in this thread I asked about reverse flow and a flat end CC you sent a photo where you fabricated a domed end I don't have any way to do that for a 36" dia end but I was thinking I could remove the flat end that I welded on and make another one that was mitered in all directions it would still have flat spots but the angles would help the heat and smoke draft back around more smoothly than a flat end I think


----------



## ribwizzard

On the smoker pic you mentioned, I was experimenting with capturing more heat under the reverse flow plate by choking it down at the end of the reverse flow plate, so the design I used of a diver-tor placed over my flat end cap worked well.  Now, that particular smoker is way off from the pit calculators recommendations, and until I build a couple more and play around with those ideals , it would be wrong for me to influence someone to spend their time and hard earned cash following that design.  But,....so far I'm really liking it and its cooking right now.

But back to your smoker build......If you haven't already invested in the firebox, then I would recommend a square firebox for this size smoker. The only time I use round is on the patio sized smokers and it never allows me to do all the cool stuff I like to do with fireboxes, but looks better on those small ones.. The round firebox is more difficult to locate as well due to the 'v" shape of my reverse flow plate is working opposite of the round top of the firebox. A square firebox can be mounted lower, allowing your reverse flow plate to be mounted lower and still have proper opening size into the cook chamber. But to answer your question, a round firebox will be near halfway up the same diameter cook chamber, a square will be closer to a third the height ( if the width is the same).  Surf around some of the name brand smoker sites and check the photos,  and you will see that they are all close to what I just wrote. Best way to check yourself is to stand back and see if it "just has the right look" to it.

As far as fabricating a end cap, just mock some up with cardboard until you get a look you like, and as long as its got enough air flow, you should be good. Whats nice about it is how you can extend the reverse flow plate all the way to the end of the cooking grate and no drippings will escape under the plate.

Anyway, as soon as you get started and start posting pics, there will be plenty of members ready to monitor your progress and throw their two cents in as well.  Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## cornbread

I am definitely going to use a square firebox I already built one but according to that pit calculator it is a little undersized so I will probably have to make another one anyway. But as far as the end cap are you in agreement that the flat end cap would need to be changed for better flow on a reverse smoker design.


----------



## ribwizzard

> But as far as the end cap are you in agreement that the flat end cap would need to be changed for better flow on a reverse smoker design.


Yes, by adding a rounded cap or something like I did in that pic I posted, It just makes everything work out better.


----------



## buttburner

Ribwizzard said:


> ButtBurner,    do you feel that you would be able to accomplish the same results with trying to do , say......five roasts that size at the same time, with drip pans under each?
> 
> Anyway, I think you bring up a good point.  For a back yard smoker, for someone only doing small batches of food, the advantage's of a reverse flow probably wont justify the cost difference between them and a typical off set smoker, and with playing around with some tuning plates , the off set will cook as good as it would ever need to in that situation. Where a reverse flow is going to shine is when you have a bunch off food that all needs to be ready at the same time, and you can fill the smoker to capacity with out having to worry about upsetting the air flow or cooking characteristics very much.
> 
> Would everyone agree with that?


I dont know. Probably not on the 5 roasts. There are limits to this I would imagine.

I agree with your last statement


----------



## dummy que

all horz. stickburners i have used have a hot side and cold side (have never used a JAMBO) my LANG 60 is a rf. the plate under grate is about 6 in. below the grate the juices from the meat drop on the plate and cause a searing action giveing a wonderfull taste to your food you just can`t beat it


----------



## cornbread

Well I have been off here for a while. Work has been non stop. I have finally slowed down for a few weeks and am going to knock out this cooker at last. I purchased some 4 x 2 tube for a trailer and also found a complete axle springs wheels fenders lights jacks and coupler etc... from Southern Wheels for $350.00 plus shipping. Just bought the kit and am heading to the shop to build the trailer frame while I wait on the axle kit to show up. I hope I can get the frame done this weekend pics coming soon.


----------



## txsean

Cornbread, looks like you've gotten some sound advice and are well on your way. Good luck with your build. Were all looking forward to updates!


----------



## cornbread

The trailer frame is built. The rectangular tube worked out nice. I am very happy with the looks and it is really strong. Just have to wait on axle kit to show up to finish. I am going to see what I can get done on the firebox today. I will try to load up some pics this afternoon.


----------



## cornbread

SAM_0932.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014


















SAM_0921.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014


















SAM_0923.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014


















SAM_0926.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014


















SAM_0928.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014


















SAM_0936.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014


















SAM_0925.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014


















SAM_0935.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014






I finally got time to get some pics of the work. I hope everything works out. All of the fabricating has gone pretty smooth so far. I built the firebox and warming box all in one shot. It took some maneuvering to turn it by myself it weighs about 650lbs so far. Now I know why the pros do it in 2 pieces. When I built the trailer frame I found it to be a little nicer to v notch the frame and bend the tongue  from the same piece. I hope it will be just as strong. I think the paint will be better as there are no grind marks at the joint. The FB has a ways to go to but I am finally getting something done right or wrong.













SAM_0934.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Feb 11, 2014


----------



## ribwizzard

Question?  You said your firebox is a bit undersized, ...how much? And have you decided what to do about that?   And have you given any thought yet about your end cap?

This  should turn out to be one nice set up!


----------



## cornbread

Hey Ribwizard I must have made a typo my firebox is a little bit oversized . I have been thinking about the end cap my cylinder that I rolled is 36" in dia I have a propane tank that is 30" in dia I am going to cut it and either weld it on the end or split it open by about 20 cuts and open it to 36" and fill in the gaps and weld it back to my specs. Either way I think it will get me the right  curve for the reverse flow to work easy enough


----------



## ribwizzard

I have a very large hyd. Press, and thought if I built another one, I'd try to press a plate into a dish shape.  With a couple 2" slices off of a couple different dia.  pipe, I wouldn't think it would be too hard to do.  

I've always been kind of disappointed that the big name builders have not made the extra effort to design something like that! Even a slight curvature sort of like the old moon cap hub caps would look better that just a flat plate.


----------



## ribwizzard

Another thought has been to slice the end of the pipe into a rounded shape, just top to bottom, then cap it with plate. The cutting of the pipe would require careful lay out, but once you get it right, tack weld the plate at the top and heat it up and tack weld it as you bend it around the radius. 

Not sure how it would really look though, thinking less radius to it would look better.


----------



## cornbread

SAM_0958.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Mar 3, 2014


















SAM_0960.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Mar 4, 2014






I got a little bit done on the smoker getting ready for RF plate and doors. I decided to go with a 250 gal tank I had for the rounded end. Had to empty the propane and wash it. I cut it while it was full of water and soap. Used cut off wheels and a sawzall. Just got it back from media blasting and a neutralizing bath. I burned it with hickory and pecan mix seems to be pretty clean


----------



## crazyq

looking good to me.


----------



## urbotrimmm

Good post.  My turn.  I have only a RF smoker....er two of them....twins.  I chose not to do tuning plates after a small grease fire in my home smoker.  I welded my plates in solid to contain grease and minimize risk of another fire.

My smokers are 7'.  I did a bang up job and still have hot spots.  These come in handy.  I use top shelf for chicken, to crisp it up.  I also have a small hot spot at fire box end.  This I use for pulled pork.  After cooking on these for almost a year and almost every weekend I have gotten used to these different cook zones and really like them.  It allows me to cook many different meats at the same time.  I'm sold on rf smokers.  Looking at building another smoker trailer this summer.


----------



## cornbread

anyone know where to get some good temp gauges and also thinking about those positive locks for the doors I am not sure who makes good quality locks and gauges


----------



## crazyq

Tel-Tru is who i always go through for my gauges. really good gauge and i've never had one fail on me yet.

can't help ya on the locks for the doors, i've never needed or used them.


----------



## hagisan

> also thinking about those positive locks for the doors


Maybe try google for "pressure clamp or latch".  I use the clamps for my smokehouse doors from harbor freight.  There are some that are more heavy duty.













image_14729.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Mar 6, 2014


----------



## ribwizzard

I like Destaco clamps, in stainless steel, this time went with the design that does not use plastic red handles, they tend to turn pink after a couple of years in the sun.  The stainless ones don't use the rubber clamp head either that will get funny after being clamped against the hot CC or firebox, but if you don't want to pay the extra money for them, just throw out the rubber headed bolt and replace with a stainless pan head bolt. The rounded head won't mare up your paint as bad either.

Tel tru is the only gauge I'll use, I buy from  KCK to support the independent guy, and fellow BBQ enthusiast. His prices are right in line with everyone else and I always get them in 3 days with no problems with any of the dozen or so orders placed with him. He has other brands as well as hinges, vents, spring handles, etc.


----------



## cornbread

Thanks guys I will check everything out. Been a long time since I have done a build and everything is different now . I appreciate every ones input and advice. Got the RF plate in last night with the tracks for food racks. My neighbor has a brake that does 1/4" x 10' we put a 174 degree bend on the plate. We did not do a cross break because the tank was about 3/8" out of round from one end to the other so I cut it obtuse and we bent it length wise. I cut in half and it worked out level from one end to the other and has about 1/8" per foot of slope in all directions for center drain. I burnt the plate with an oxy acetylene track torch 1977 picked it up the other year at an auction for $75 Not a plasma cutter but if you get your heat and speed right with the right tip. No warping just takes a few more min. to set up and dial in. It was a good fit.













SAM_0964.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Mar 8, 2014


















SAM_0962.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Mar 8, 2014


















SAM_0965.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## bigwheel

Not sure why folks would be so intent on violating the laws of physics here. Hot air rises. The fire goes on the bottom and the groceries on top.  What is a reverse flow tuning plate? lol


----------



## crazyq

I know of reverse flow or tuning plates but not a reverse flow tuning plate. Unless its a hybrid in which case it uses tuning plates or you can push them all together and make it a reverse flow.


----------



## cornbread

Sorry to be offensive but if you read the beginning of the thread you would not have to ask. I was trying to get opinions on which type of smoker would be better to build. Again please read the entire thread before criticizing. Thanks to everyone else who has contributed all the helpful info for my build


----------



## cornbread

Thanks Crazy Q


----------



## 64driver

I know my 2 cents is worth less than stated, but that cooker looks like it will perform perfectly fine. You built it right, and it looks darn good! Well done sir.


----------



## cornbread

Thanks everybody on here has been a big help maybe it won't be too much longer and we will see smoke


----------



## txsean

I agree. Not really sure which laws are being violated here. Looks like a pretty solid straight forward build based on a proven design. And a good looking build at that. Great job so far!


----------



## bigwheel

Dang sorry..I meant to put a smiley on that..lol.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_thermodynamics


----------



## crazyq

We havnt violated any laws of physics. The firebox is the lowest point in the cooker where the heat source is and the exhaust is the highest where the heat leaves it. Food in the middle to be heated and cooked. 

The direction and means of its travel has to do with maintaining the temp and making it efficient.


----------



## daveomak

bigwheel said:


> Dang sorry..I meant to put a smiley on that..lol.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_thermodynamics




bigwheel.......  how about you starting a new thread and explain the laws of thermodynamics to the members so we can build better smokers...   Dave


----------



## cornbread

Time goes by too fast these days. I got busy at work and had to stop on this cooker 5 months ago. I just started again the other day. I haven't been on here in a while hope everyone has been doing well. I got my doors on and flue cap. I am going to work on the drain hopefully start posting some pics soon.


----------



## cornbread

Finally got some time to do a little work on the smoker here are some new photos













SAM_1023.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1022.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1021.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1017.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1016.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1011.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1009.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1008.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1007.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1006.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1005.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1004.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015


















SAM_1002.JPG



__ cornbread
__ Jan 2, 2015






View media item 364086
View media item 364084


----------



## cornbread

20151229_111754.jpg



__ cornbread
__ Jan 4, 2016






We finally finished everything except the table got 4 coats of paint and seasoned it. Seems hard to get free time to do this but it was fun.


----------

